# Porsche 996 C4 Cabrio - 1999 (Detalhe Completo)



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

138000 kms and the owner wanted to bring it to near the 0 kms , well it´s impossible like we said but we could try to bring it near a very good condition.










The blue really shallow and hazed .

Wash and clay

Starting with hood





























































































Side


















Deeper Scratches


























Other side


























Front bumper


















Softop hood


















































Rear bumper


















Rear lights and headlights


























Sideways


















































Doors


















































Paint correction and the blue was really nice .



















The interior with the 138000 kms...












































Finished


















The least wanted day, rimms and wheel arches



































From 138000 kms to much lesser kms 


















Hard top .



































































Let´s go to show off











































































Outside shots





















































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rui - amazing!

It certainly does look just like new again! Wow!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Rui.............the magician :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Rui - amazing!
> 
> It certainly does look just like new again! Wow!





matt_83 said:


> Great work Rui! :thumb:





Yowfailed said:


> Rui.............the magician :thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Amazing! You certainly managed to wind the clock back to 0km!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

herbiedacious said:


> Amazing! You certainly managed to wind the clock back to 0km!


Almost and you don´t imagine the time i spent looking for the expression 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic Rui!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing... Lovely work.. Enjoyed seeing the transformation alot


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic Rui!


*Obrigado Tiago :thumb:
*


Johnnyopolis said:


> Amazing... Lovely work.. Enjoyed seeing the transformation alot


*Thanks John :thumb:*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Incredible work as always


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Incredible work as always





slobodank said:


> Great job!


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nothing but the best from you Rui :thumb:
The car looks better than brand new !

Mario*


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish and flake pop after the correction, great work as always Rui.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Truly awesome work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work Rui :thumb:
Correction shots are great and the direct sun shots are just awesome.
Absolutely flawless finish, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Now looks amazing





Eurogloss said:


> *Nothing but the best from you Rui :thumb:
> The car looks better than brand new !
> 
> Mario*





Mad Ad said:


> Lovely finish and flake pop after the correction, great work as always Rui.





dsms said:


> Truly awesome work!





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Awesome work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Awesome work there mate :thumb:


Thank you Mike :thumb:


----------



## THFC_WHL (Mar 16, 2011)

that is awesome mate


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

consistently amazing Rui!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Rui, certainly put the life back in the old girl. Some awesome finished shots my friend:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TottenhamHospur said:


> that is awesome mate





Socal Brian said:


> consistently amazing Rui!





slrestoration said:


> Great work Rui, certainly put the life back in the old girl. Some awesome finished shots my friend:thumb:


Thank you guys and yes the 996 it´s a better car now :thumb:


----------

